# saturday call



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

My phone rang this morning approx 11.00 .Customer said toilet backing up in shower and house had a cleanout just out side bathroom window.Aww easy money I thought!! I told them I would be there by noon.They were right 2 cleanouts ,but both going with the flow and stoppage was back under house.No roof vent and house had been sitting empty for over a yr.
My jetter was home in the basement(with small jetter hose it would have been 10 minute job if I could have fished it backward on cleanout) so I sawed an old broken general closet auger off so I could get 3/8" sink cable to go back under house.The sludge was solid just like a hornets nest.I had ho inside running water while I ran small cable back and forth back under house.(sometimes we do what we gotta do) The home had new carpet and new everything in a very small bathroom so I didn't pull toilet. Anyway at 2:30 (2 1/2 hrs of rodding 3'' pvc line with a sink cable) the sludge broke free and it looked like oatmeal flowing thru the line.
I got a check from tenant (didnt know they were not owners) about an hour ago the owner called me. I charged them 225.00 and was expecting a cussing out , but she was extremely happy that I did it so cheaply on a sat and didn't make a mess inside.She had had another plumber out fri who told her the line needed replaced back under house.
It was pvc, I told them it would be easier next time with a cleanout going back under house and owner told me when it stopped up again, I had the go ahead to put in another cleanout.(if I get the call) Moral to this guess I was way too cheap on this one ,but I got a future new customer.


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

2-1/2 hours at $225 not bad works out to $90 an hr...you didn't get hurt too bad.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Way too cheap. I go out today, snake bathtub, bathroom sink through the top, snake and camera main drain 50 feet. Total time, 90 minutes from getting out of my truck to getting back in when I'm done, with all tools put away. $792.00 flat rate price given and approved up front.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

sierra2000 said:


> Way too cheap. I go out today, snake bathtub, bathroom sink through the top, snake and camera main drain 50 feet. Total time, 90 minutes from getting out of my truck to getting back in when I'm done, with all tools put away. $792.00 flat rate price given and approved up front.



Cost of living in "Bama and California are two different worlds too.


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

I guess I gotta move. My Saturday call out for plugged sewer got me $150 for a 45 min job from cleanout in garage. I could never charge those prices here.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

sierra2000 said:


> Way too cheap. I go out today, snake bathtub, bathroom sink through the top, snake and camera main drain 50 feet. Total time, 90 minutes from getting out of my truck to getting back in when I'm done, with all tools put away. $792.00 flat rate price given and approved up front.



Around here that would average around $250.00.


----------



## Nate21 (Nov 25, 2011)

Around here it's $199 just to show up on the weekends. If it turns out to be a decent job $800+ then we can drop the $199 charge. Never had a problem, everything is known upfront.


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

sierra2000 said:


> Way too cheap. I go out today, snake bathtub, bathroom sink through the top, snake and camera main drain 50 feet. Total time, 90 minutes from getting out of my truck to getting back in when I'm done, with all tools put away. $792.00 flat rate price given and approved up front.


Don’t know what part of Cali you're in but I could never charge that much here in San Jose I could get $500 maybe.


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

AssTyme said:


> Around here that would average around $250.00.


Maybe Little Rock ain't so backwoods. This would push close to $400.00 from most plumbers, but of course as we know drain cleaners are cheaper.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

So long as your making the amount of money needed, it's all good. I much prefer people to be happy with my work, and happier with my price. No needless explanation, no justifying price.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Associated Plum said:


> Maybe Little Rock ain't so backwoods. This would push close to $400.00 from most plumbers, but of course as we know drain cleaners are cheaper.



Plumbers around here are clueless when it comes to drain cleaning. Some carry one of those 25' x 1/4" cheap azz twisty spinners. I have good connections with several and get all of their drain & sewer work 


Even RR only charges $110.00 (up to an hour) to open a sewer.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

retired rooter said:


> My phone rang this morning approx 11.00 .Customer said toilet backing up in shower and house had a cleanout just out side bathroom window.Aww *easy money I thought!!*IQUOTE]
> 
> Dude never EVER!!!!!! Think that!!! everytime it turns into a nightmare


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

That's like turning off the bottle before testing... or putting your tools away... asking for troubles!!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

ChrisConnor said:


> Cost of living in "Bama and California are two different worlds too.


Of course if you head down to the southern end of Mexifornia I understand the labor rates in Bama might be higher....

It is what it is....


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

AssTyme said:


> Even RR only charges $110.00 (up to an hour) to open a sewer.


Not here they don't...
They run about 3-4 times that amount...


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

U666A said:


> That's like turning off the bottle before testing... or putting your tools away... asking for troubles!!


Why are we sooo superstitious?


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

I thank my lucky stars that I'm not a superstisious person!

:Whistling2:


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

U666A said:


> That's like turning off the bottle before testing... or putting your tools away... asking for troubles!!



Or the best "I'll be in and out in 15min" 

Or the second best. After I worked on a drain for 3 hr, my boss made a big issue about what a young buck I was...blah..blah..... Get out of the way, the drains open but just don't know it yet. 

7 hours and 1 pump truck latter it was open.


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

Funny thing is that I did not get my Sunday Morning call from my neighbor who works all week but thinks its ok to call at 8 am.

Funny thing he is never around to help me change oil in my jet !


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

retired rooter said:


> My phone rang this morning approx 11.00 .Customer said toilet backing up in shower and house had a cleanout just out side bathroom window.Aww easy money I thought!! I told them I would be there by noon.They were right 2 cleanouts ,but both going with the flow and stoppage was back under house.No roof vent and house had been sitting empty for over a yr.
> My jetter was home in the basement(with small jetter hose it would have been 10 minute job if I could have fished it backward on cleanout) so I sawed an old broken general closet auger off so I could get 3/8" sink cable to go back under house.The sludge was solid just like a hornets nest.I had ho inside running water while I ran small cable back and forth back under house.(sometimes we do what we gotta do) The home had new carpet and new everything in a very small bathroom so I didn't pull toilet. Anyway at 2:30 (2 1/2 hrs of rodding 3'' pvc line with a sink cable) the sludge broke free and it looked like oatmeal flowing thru the line.
> I got a check from tenant (didnt know they were not owners) about an hour ago the owner called me. I charged them 225.00 and was expecting a cussing out , but she was extremely happy that I did it so cheaply on a sat and didn't make a mess inside.She had had another plumber out fri who told her the line needed replaced back under house.
> It was pvc, I told them it would be easier next time with a cleanout going back under house and owner told me when it stopped up again, I had the go ahead to put in another cleanout.(if I get the call) Moral to this guess I was way too cheap on this one ,but I got a future new customer.


now for THE REST OF THE STORY the following monday owner called and ask if I was feeling ok. Her kids who were staying in the house were sick and had to go elsewhere until house was made liveable. I was THEN. Later in week I started feeling bad ,brushed it off.Foward to following tues night the 9th or wed morning I got up in night fell out, wife called fire dept ,fever 102 bp 68/48 ,**** I was about dead. I declined the FD'S 900.00 buck ride to hosp. and went in wed morning. 
I had a bad bladder and kidney infection caused by unknown bacteria.They flushed me out and put in strong antibotics by iv until this past sat morn 
.Still wondering if I got it from that sludge or just caught a bad bug. Today my truck is empty and I am pressure washing inside with clorox and tossing all gloves and old rags I have been playing in **** for a little over 40 yrs and never got sick like this.BTW before I started cleaning out truck I caught a quick call that had waited for me. Be careful out there friends the bugs are getting more and more resistant


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

retired rooter said:


> now for THE REST OF THE STORY the following monday owner called and ask if I was feeling ok. Her kids who were staying in the house were sick and had to go elsewhere until house was made liveable. I was THEN. Later in week I started feeling bad ,brushed it off.Foward to following tues night the 9th or wed morning I got up in night fell out, wife called fire dept ,fever 102 bp 68/48 ,**** I was about dead. I declined the FD'S 900.00 buck ride to hosp. and went in wed morning.
> I had a bad bladder and kidney infection caused by unknown bacteria.They flushed me out and put in strong antibotics by iv until this past sat morn
> .Still wondering if I got it from that sludge or just caught a bad bug. Today my truck is empty and I am pressure washing inside with clorox and tossing all gloves and old rags I have been playing in **** for a little over 40 yrs and never got sick like this.BTW before I started cleaning out truck I caught a quick call that had waited for me. Be careful out there friends the bugs are getting more and more resistant


That's some scary shiot, glad Ur ok, there is some dangerous stuff growing out there.
I'm very conscious of my health and what I contact. People die from this shiot.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

Seventh rule in plumbing....wash your hands after every service call and wipe your steering wheel with anti bacteria wipes too! I hope you get better soon! This has given me a helpful reminder 
Thanks Mike


----------

